# Logitech Maus



## Controll (27. April 2003)

Hi, ich finde absolut keinen Treiber für meine Maus: Logitech Cordless MouseMan Wheel

Kann mir jemand helfen ?

Das Teil is noch nicht mal auf der Logitech Website als offizielles Produkt eingetragen !?

Greetz, Controll.


----------



## Sinac (27. April 2003)

Hier! 
Wäre nicht schlecht nächstes mal n bißchen länger zu schaun, hab keine
3 Minuten gebraucht...


----------



## Controll (27. April 2003)

*[...]*

Danke ...

Bin mittlerweile aber auch selbst drauf gestoßen. (Aber auf der Logitech Website hab ich es immer noch nicht gefunden ...)

THX, Controll.


----------



## Grimreaper (27. April 2003)

Sinac's link weist doch auf die Logitech website!

mfg Grimreaper


----------

